# 1 very bent mountain minnow



## zofia (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, one of my mountain minnows is very bent it is actually L shaped now. He has always had a slight bend every since I got them and after a bit of research put it down to genetics I have had my minnows for over a year now and had no problems with them there was no changes in the tank when his bend started to become a problem for him as he is obviously struggling to swim properly he is looking slightly paler than the rest but is eating.is there anything I can do?or any reason y it may of happened?any feed back will be appreciated thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have had some swordtails that were born curved.They survive and swim funny but never recover.I may have noticed they get worse as they get older,but tough to tell as a couple are pretty bent.I too think it is just in their genes,a deformity that much like in people shows up 1 out of every thousand or so(as I have only had like 4).I keep them ,but don't breed them and they are all still alive(maybe over a year now).


----------



## zofia (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks i didnt even think of age lol but he was bent one day then extremely bent the other poor little bugger


----------

